# What santa does the rest of the year....



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Santa's not giving it up yet. Was a little tricky casting around the chunks of floating skim ice out there tonight on Oneida. No wind - slow bite but Santa managed one on his trusty rogue. He said if he had to choose between Rudolph & his rogue that Rudy would be sizzling on the grill as the "turf" part of Santa's surf & turf in a jiffy. He said don't believe all that crap you see on TV- Rudolph is really a prima-donna and quite the pain in Santa's a$$. He has totally forgotten that Santa made him who he is today. Thats what I love about fall 'eye fishing- you really get to know friends better while visiting out there. To all a good night!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe....nice


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Santa & I just got done watching the Saints kick the living snot out of Dallas. Santa enjoyed it almost as much as the walleye cheeks.










Santa says Terrell Owens reminds him of Rudolph. uke: Goofball.
Then sits down to a heaping plate of the best-dang-fried 'eyes you ever saw to build up strength for his upcoming one workday of the year. Great gig he's got going!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Talk about having a boring Sunday in Hollywoodville !!!
But why is Santa's belt half off?

Thanks for making me laugh !!! :beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Its not half off. Look closer- its half on.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

It must be nice to be Santa, he turned one walleye into a plate full a fillets! :beer:


----------

